# Unread books



## LADennis (Apr 5, 2009)

Just curious, how many unread books do you have on your Kindle?  I think I have about 10.  I just keep adding to my library!!  My husband thinks it is ridiculous that I have that many unread books and just keep buying them...oh well, what can I say?  I'm hopelessly addicted and can't help myself!!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

237


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

150, if we are not counting samples I've yet to try.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I have about 20, but some of those were free and I'll get to them eventually.


----------



## LADennis (Apr 5, 2009)

Wow! I thought 10 was alot!! LOL!


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm picky and don't like clutter (even electronic clutter  ).  So I won't download a book, even a free one, unless I feel sure it'll be interesting and something I really want to spend my time on.  Which means at any given time I've usually only got four or five books waiting to be read.


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

I have about 33.  But many of those are free or bargain priced books and many of those were only at that price for a limited time.  The others were books from the series of another book I had read.  If I like a book from a series I then go a get the others before I forget .


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

A LOT. But most of them are the freebies.


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

LADennis said:


> Just curious, how many unread books do you have on your Kindle? I think I have about 10. I just keep adding to my library!! My husband thinks it is ridiculous that I have that many unread books and just keep buying them...oh well, what can I say? I'm hopelessly addicted and can't help myself!!


Umm, about 50 at the moment. <Grins sheepishly> I have about 80 books, of which I have read approximately 30.

EllenR


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

CS said:


> A LOT. But most of them are the freebies.


Same here.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

All of them.  

I have 27 1/2 pages, of which about 6 pages are samples so I guess that doesn't count.    All the rest are books or magazine issues I have not read.  Well, one I am currently reading.  Once I finish a book, I delete it so it can live at Amazon.

Actually, I guess I should correct that. . . .I do have a bunch of 'classics' that I've read before that I downloaded to re-read.  Probably 10 or so. . . .  And I have a copy of the Constitution and the Declaration of Independence.

Anyway, there are a lot. . . . 

Ann


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow...I feel so normal now. I only have 12-14 that I haven't read yet.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

As an addendum, about 50 of those books I have read in the past, but want to read again on the Kindle.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Thumper said:


> Wow...I feel so normal now. I only have 12-14 that I haven't read yet.


Well, . . . .no. . . .I think we're demonstrating that ONLY 12-14 unread is NOT normal! 

Ann


----------



## Sariy (Jan 18, 2009)

About 200, till summer hits I don't hit my reading stride.  

But by the end of summer I'll be trying to find cheap and free books to purchase.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Normal is such a subjective term, don't you think? There are people who consider me normal, a small minority who do not know me well, admitedly, but still.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I have about 55, not counting samples.


----------



## pawnslinger (May 1, 2009)

Gee, I have tons of unread books on my Kindle.  I guess I come from the school of thought that says "You can never have too many books", and "You can never have too fast a computer", and "You can never have too much memory in your computer"  (the same applies to disc space).  

I guess I have around 100-150 unread books.  Mostly bargain books and freebies -- around 10% are paid for at full price, and I try to shop around -- sometimes the same book can be listed at different prices - especially public domain stuff.  I have very few books that I paid 9.99 or more.

I like to read more than 1 book at a time.  My wife says I have the attention span of a knat.  So I am currently reading a western and 3 mystery/thrillers, plus the current issue of Analog.  I fit right in with the "Samples" idea that Amazon has implemented.. I have about as many samples as I have books, and I love to switch back and forth reading them too.  I have only finished 1 sample so far - which I then bought to continue reading - "Black Widow", I like the Sanibel Island series.  So far, I haven't finished any of the books - but I will, it'll just take some time.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Well over a hundred.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I have 60 unreads, but that includes the complete works of E.R.Burroughs as 1 book as well as the complete works of A.C.Doyle also as 1.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey, Geoff, congratulations on hitting 400!!! 

Woohoo!!!!

Betsy


----------



## katsim (Apr 19, 2009)

I have three books I"m actively working on. I have 25 samples. And I have 43 unread books. But I am also shortly going to 11 weeks of training where there will be no internet six days a week and no tv.... and next year I may deploy to the combat zone. So I have the ultimate in justifications about stocking up!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

You, Katsim, you absolutely do have justification.  
deb


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hey, Geoff, congratulations on hitting 400!!!
> 
> Woohoo!!!!
> 
> Betsy


Only 92 more till Jane Austin!


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

I have 304 items on my kindle but half them of them are samples, personal doc or free books


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

I have about 100 books, and 200 samples. Some of the books are classics.Also 4 different Bibles and a few cookbooks, and 11 fairy tale books with a different color as part of the title. I still look to find bargain books or free books. Even with all the books on my Kindle, I still having trouble deciding what I want to read.
Kdawna


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

kdawna said:


> I have about 100 books, and 200 samples. Some of the books are classics.Also 4 different Bibles and a few cookbooks, and 11 fairy tale books with a different color as part of the title. I still look to find bargain books or free books. Even with all the books on my Kindle, I still having trouble deciding what I want to read.
> Dawna


Trust me, the more books you have on you're kindle the harder it is to decide what to read


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

intinst said:


> Only 92 more till Jane Austin!


Yeah. Thanks Betsy and Intinst. Going strong for the third star.
LOL.
If I aim for the stars, I will have to go back to the BJ and EV effort of creating posts with just a count in them - over and over.
Don't think I will do that.
So I will plod along and try to contribute. It will take me longer because I am not as creative as the "core" people.
But that is ok. 'cause I love it here. And I love the company of well-read people.
So 3 stars here I come.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

I keep the majority of my books archived.

I only keep 2-3 pages of books (appx. 20-25) on the K2 at any one time and once a book is read it to moves back to the archives.

If I choose not to read one on the K2 I will find one and move it out of the archives. But in general I keep a nice diverse selection on the K2 at all times.

I only take free books that interest me and I do not store my own misc docs on the K2.

Same with samples I get them and read them and then choose to get the book or not, soon as I read a sample, By bye...

I tend to read just one book at a time, not including dog training books and photography books (which of course are hard copies).

FWIW
Eric


----------



## candggmom (Oct 27, 2008)

72 - BUT that includes the Holy Bible and a cookbook - not too bad really or am I just fooling myself?  LOL!

Kathy in NC


----------



## LADennis (Apr 5, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, . . . .no. . . .I think we're demonstrating that ONLY 12-14 unread is NOT normal!
> 
> Ann


I am beginning to see that!!!


----------



## vsch (Mar 5, 2009)

I have about 10, but then again, I usually had a stack of 10 or more waiting to be read BK (Before Kindle).


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I have 5 unread books and 9 unread samples, but keep in mind, this is essentially a "new" Kindle. I just got it Thursday (replacement for the one that opened up) and haven't really had a chance to load it up yet.

L


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, . . . .no. . . .I think we're demonstrating that ONLY 12-14 unread is NOT normal!
> 
> Ann


And here I was, feeling so good about myself...


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I only have 30-some unread books on K1 home page - so that is approximately one month worth of reading, over 350 already read and living with Amazon.  I generally buy (as long as coinstar gift certificate budget allows) new books I want to read as soon as I find them and I pretty much read in purchase order; so even though I sort my home pages by most recent first, I go to the last book on the list to start a new read (wierd?).  No magazines, newspapers or samples.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

I probably have about 40 or so. That includes a few samples though.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Yeah. Thanks Betsy and Intinst. Going strong for the third star.
> LOL.
> If I aim for the stars, I will have to go back to the BJ and EV effort of creating posts with just a count in them - over and over.
> Don't think I will do that.
> ...


No, no, no, no post padding, we just delete those anyway.  And your count goes back down. You're going about it the right way! We celebrate it because it means you're an active part of Kindleboards!!!

I've got 35 pages of books, samples and periodicals, most of them unread. I delete Amazon books from the Kindle once I've read them and let Amazon store them for me. There are a few books I've boght for the Kindle that I've already read, but not many!

Betsy


----------



## Kristena (Nov 18, 2008)

Well, I just counted and I have 70 unread and I don't think that is very cool!  I think I get caught up in the awesomeness of low-cost or free books and I load them.  But clearly I need to actually read them....not just collect them.


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

16 pages of unread books on my Kindle. I pick up anything I would like to read if I see it cheap or free. There are also about 100 at Amazon that are books I have read.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

well over a hundred unread books.
10-ish books that have yet to be converted and sent to kindle...
Several documents that have yet to be opened.
and a to-do list that has yet to be deleted in the last two months.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I have 22 unread or partially read books on mine.  That doesn't include Bibles, devotionals and reference books.  Most are free.  I have about 5 books I paid for that are started or unread.

If you wanted to know about my hard-cover and paperback books that I haven't read -- at least 100.  I'm an Amazon addict and usually bought at least 3 books at a time.  When I made the decision to buy my kindle, it was difficult, since I have so many unread books.  I knew, however, that if I didn't buy the kindle, that I would continue to buy books and leave many earlier purchases unread.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Unread paper books take up so much more room than the Kindle.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

I was just thinking about how many unread books & samples I have on my K2 when I saw this thread.

I've got about 20-25 samples & books sitting on my Kindle.  I'm plowing through books as quickly as possible but apparently people expect me to do things like "work," "shower," and "talk."  My gods people are such pains in the @$$.  What about my needs?  I wanted to be a princess, but did anyone consult me? Nooo.  Stupid fraking reality.  

I don't purchase unless I'm about to read, so the only unread full books are freebies.  I only download the freebies that I think I will actually read.  The good thing is over at one of the groups on goodreads.com we list what we're planning on reading that month, so it gives me a goal and defined list to attack.

Lara Amber


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I have over a 100 unread, have finally gotten where I send the Amazon books I have read to the archives even if they are on my computer.  No samples, no WN here.  I get a lott of freebies and 99 cent ones, which are generally ok books.  I have hundreds of DTB that I have not read, just kept collecting them in case I ever got around to it or had nothing to do, no computer tv, etc., and HAD to read


----------



## Kindle Mommy (Mar 1, 2009)

I don't have *any* unread books. I am shocked by all of your answers! LOL.

For me, one of the fun things about finishing a book is choosing what to read next and then buying it. If I had a bunch of unread books on my Kindle, I know I would not be "in the mood" to read them once I'd finished another book; I'd probably want something new! I like my system. It works for me. LOL.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Kindle Mommy. . . I am in AWE of your self control. It's always been hard for me NOT to buy a book that looked good. . . . .

Again. . . . .totally in awe. . . . .









Ann


----------



## Kindle Mommy (Mar 1, 2009)

LOL, Ann. I don't know if you could call it self-control. I just know myself, and I know that if I had books piling up, I'd feel like I *had* to read them, and then I wouldn't *want* to read them. If that makes any sense.


----------



## jpmorgan49 (Feb 10, 2009)

Everytime there's a recommendation on this board and it's free or very cheap (0.99) I download the book.  I must have between 20 and 30 unread books on my Kindle2.
jp


----------



## birdlady (Mar 31, 2009)

I have 4 audio books, 14 books and one sample.  I have books in a series that I like to finish.  I also have a CD books in my car.  I too read about 3 books at any one time.  Love the Kindle.  I also download the NY times newspaper from audible.com daily and listen to the paper.  I also have 2 magazines that I have already read and will probably get the new issues soon.  Never without a good listen or a good read.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

I have about 30 but most were free or under $2. I also have a load of PDFs that I put on but I have read them before. I need to load a bunch more fanfic I have on PDF. If you count actual books, I still have a pile of about 10 to read.

Birdlady, nice amazon! I have 2 budgies, 2 'tiels, a quaker and a scarlet macaw


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

Kindle Mommy said:


> LOL, Ann. I don't know if you could call it self-control. I just know myself, and I know that if I had books piling up, I'd feel like I *had* to read them, and then I wouldn't *want* to read them. If that makes any sense.


I'm exactly the same way! I'd go nuts if I had more than four or five books on my Kindle at a time. That's about as many DTB as I ever kept, too. For me one of the huge benefits of the Kindle is being able to buy a book anytime, anywhere, so I've never seen the point of keeping so many ahead. If I kept more than a few on my Kindle, I'd feel totally stressed out about all the reading I "had" to catch up on!


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

I just finished my current read, the first in the Southern Vampire series (Sookie rocks) and I just downloaded 3 new books.

I have 5 books lined up on my front page to select one from tonight...

Eric


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

Hmm, 301 as of this morning.  I never know what I'll be in the mood to read, and I really like being able to pick up my Kindle and having a large choice.

Of course, there are also 470 in my archive file which I've already read and deleted (that doesn't include the *non-Amazon* books which I backup on my computer and delete from my Kindle).  I've had my Kindle for almost 18 months now, so I guess that's about a book a day I've averaged since I got it.


----------



## klrodrigues (Mar 29, 2009)

I think right now I have 15-20 but I am 1-click addicted so it's steadily building     (that includes my Frees & 2 docs)


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

38 pages of unread books....how many books does that equal?

I need to buy time...I wonder how much 12 months of reading time costs?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Kristena said:


> Well, I just counted and I have 70 unread and I don't think that is very cool! I think I get caught up in the awesomeness of low-cost or free books and I load them. But clearly I need to actually read them....not just collect them.


This is why I have so many unread books. But I have to say I'm very glad I bought the ones I did when they were lower priced. My purchasing has slowed down as the prices of the books have went up. 
bed


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

I increased the number of books that I bought that I wasn't ready to read as a result of Stephen King's The Stand being pulled off of Amazon in Kindle format. I fortunately had decided before my K2 was delivered that that would be my first book so I had already bought it, but the posts by others that wanted to read it and were not able to buy convinced me. Also, some books only stay at 9.99 while they are are on the bestseller list so if I want to read them I may buy if they are at a price that works for me. That way I am not disappointed later when I want to read them and the price may have gone up.

Having said that, I have 14 pages of books that I am reading or haven't read (including samples and public domain).


----------

